# Where to install games in Sony Ericsson Spiro ?



## exceptionist (Nov 16, 2010)

Please help me by showing how to install and where to install games in Sony Ericsson spiro...I connect it to my PC and select Data Storage mode...I tried copying it in games folder but no games are detected...please help
Thank you..ray:


----------

